# Looking to raffle my Quattro Sport



## adey77791 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi all, I'm looking to raffle my quattro sport. I thought this is the perfect place to do this. 
Is this allowed?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adey, I'm sure it won't be allowed, but I will contact John-H.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Probably not legal I'm afraid. You maybe surprised. This is from the Gambling Commission's website:



> Advertising and promoting your lottery or raffle online
> 
> It may seem like an easy way to raise money or to have fun on your online social network but lotteries (which includes raffles, sweepstakes and some competitions) are a form of gambling and are subject to laws about how they can be run and who can run them.
> 
> ...


Further information:
https://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/f ... oting.aspx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  qS great cars keep it


----------

